# Favorite Lil Wayne Line



## Moses'BurninCush (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I write for a comedy website and I've been thinking about writing an article about Lil Wayne's craziest and goofiest lyrics. I know a bunch, mainly because everything he says is ridiculous, but I was wondering if any of you have a favorite Lil Wayne line.

Mine are:

"When I was five my favorite movie was the Gremlins/ Ain't got shit to do with this but I just thought that I should mention."--Sky's The Limit

"You think your shit don't stink but you are Mrs. P-U"--Tell Everybody That You Know

"Better yet like Bubba know shrimp/ but he don't say shit when the gun on his lip"--Go Hard Remix

What's your favorite goofy Lil Wayne line?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 7, 2009)

i am an alien, like gonzalez

most obscure refernce of all time in a rap song


----------



## JollyGreen420 (Aug 7, 2009)

How about 

"in 3 year holler' at me Miley Cyrus"

Man I would fuk Hanna Montana


----------



## JollyGreen420 (Aug 13, 2009)

lil' wayne went there first.....I am just saying. Give it 3 years....what you weren't one of those guys counting down until Mary Kate and Ahsley turned 18?


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 13, 2009)

as daniel tosh said about mary kate and ashley" it's just gotten pathetic, i kinda hope one overdoses so i can stop guessing"

as for wayne, my favorite lines are the ones where he doesn't have any.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 13, 2009)

"Leave your blood on the dash call it rosewood."


----------



## NotoriiouzZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Break in a nigga car at the light, 
Put the gun to his head make him park on the right and, 
Then I tell him don't talk, 
Make him get out and walk, 
And then I tell my goons to get right in.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

lmao yall taking lil wayne to seriously he says some witty shit every now and then, but to be real i hate that lil shit. yeah ima hater like that lol. thats why his bitch ass got his chain stole in chicago by a pregnant hood rat lol


----------



## DirtySlurpee (Nov 21, 2009)

Riding by myself, smoking weed by the acre....or, someone in all black left the whole scene burgendy


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 21, 2009)

u cant touch me.

ill take ur girl and make her slut 4 me, then nut 4 me,then kill 2 me, then steal 4 me n of coarse itll b yo cash, thn ill muder that bitch n send her body back 2 yo ASS!


----------

